# Do these jellyfish sting?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wondering if these jellyfish sting?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are refering to the big moon jellyfish that are out in force right now, then yes they do sting. I got stung by them a few times at Ft. McRee this past weekend.But they have short tenacles and the sting is not as bad as the smaller jellyfish with longer tenacles.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup, I am referring to the moon jellies. They are definitely out in force right now. Heck, I was cleaning a boat in bayou chico yesterday and I looked behind me and one of these things is chasing me around the boat. Can jellyfish sting through a wet suit?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No but the tenacles can get on bare skin at the top of the wetsuit and around the mask on the face.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

moon jellys can not sting thru a wetsuit, but any species of box jellyfish can.. it all depends on how long the nematosis, the stinging cells, are

jon u r correct, a moon can sting but the tentacles are about an inch long while the smaller box jellies can have tentacles up to 8 ft long. a death from moon jellyfish are almost un heard of, while the box jellyfish is the family that has the iracongi, which isone ofthe deadliest creatures on the planet and it is only the size of a quarter. another species in the box jellyfish family is thekyronexflakari, which has killed hundreds of people. but the good thing about these 2 beatiful creatures is they are only foundoff the east coast of australia.

im studying marine biology at UWF to become a marine biologist, move to australia andactually study the iracongi


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (9/28/2009)*No but the tenacles can get on bare skin at the top of the wetsuit and around the mask on the face.


The worst pain I have felt from a jelly is when I am coming up from a dive and the tenacles wrap around my reg and sting the crap out of my lips and face.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

some little guy got me on the calf freediving to clip into the bouy at the Oriskany 3 summers ago and I still have the scars. 3 perfect stripes, it didn't sting, it felt more like a knife was inside my calf muscle twisting around, more like a cramp. it bled a bunch the next day, i'm still not sure what kind it was


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

You would have to stick your hand under them to actually get stung. They are slow and harmless. Look under them and you will usually see small file fish living inside them, they stay there until they are big enough to move on to larger hiding spots. Even if you do get "stung", it is really mild compared to regular jellies. Same with the big canon ball looking ones.


----------



## hedden2005 (Sep 16, 2009)

So those crazy ones are off the coast of Australia? I am going to Okinawa for 4 years so im guessing there are some crazy ones there too!! I dont look forward to that! haha but yeah those jellies dont really hurt its like a stingin itch sensation. Just annoying for the most part!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FenderBender (9/28/2009)*some little guy got me on the calf freediving to clip into the bouy at the Oriskany 3 summers ago and I still have the scars. 3 perfect stripes, it didn't sting, it felt more like a knife was inside my calf muscle twisting around, more like a cramp. it bled a bunch the next day, i'm still not sure what kind it was


Dang Josh sounds like you got into a bad one. Do you know what it looked like?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *hedden2005 (9/29/2009)*So those crazy ones are off the coast of Australia? I am going to Okinawa for 4 years so im guessing there are some crazy ones there too!! I dont look forward to that! haha but yeah those jellies dont really hurt its like a stingin itch sensation. Just annoying for the most part!


nah dude the ones in australia are called iracongi, they arent here


----------

